# sujets coordonnés par "ou" - accord du verbe



## gvergara

Salut:

Selon la grammaire de Bescherelle, il faut mettre le verbe au singulier pour faire l'accord en présence de sujets coordonnés par _ou_ lorsqu'ils s'excluent, par exemple:

_La crainte ou l'orgueil l'a paralysé._

Peut-on en déduire que le verbe se met au pluriel quand les sujets ne s'excluent nécessairement pas, par exemple dans la phrase _Mon père ou ma mère iront à la fête_ ( ou peut-être tous les deux ) ) ? Merci d'avance

GonzalO

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Pour l'accord de l'adjectif, voir cette discussion.


----------



## anangelaway

Bonjour Gonzalo, 

Pour moi, c'est soit le père soit la mère qui ira à la fête dans cette phrase. Je ne suis pas certaine de comprendre ce que tu dis par _''s'il y a la possibilité que tous les deux y aillent''_.


----------



## gvergara

Salut:

Parfois la conjonction _ou_ n'est pas exclusive. Dans la première phrase, soit la _crainte _soit l'_orgueil_ a paralysé la personne, non pas tous les deux ( exclusion ) Mais parfois le _ou_ n'est pas exclusif, ce qui veut dire que soit un, soit l'autre, soit tous les deux ( on ne sait pas à l'avance ) font l'action du verbe. Plus clair maintenant ?

GonzalO


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour GonzalO

Je crois qu'on en a déjà discuté auparavant, mais je suis d'accord avec toi, sauf qu'il y a souvent incertitude sur le fait que l'un et l'autre soient possibles. […]


----------



## Paquita

Je mettrais "et/ou " et le verbe au pluriel ... voir ici


----------



## papagayo

En genéral, avec ou, on emploie le singulier, car il s'agit soit d'une chose, soit d'une autre.
"mon père ou ma mère ira chercher mon frère à l'école"
"mon père ET ma mère iront chercher......."
Cordialement


----------



## salim_milas

J’aimerais savoir si on peut conjuguer le verbe *devoir,* dans la phrase suivante, à la 3ème personne du singulier, sachant que les mots « sportif et athlète » désigne la même personne ; il sont utilisés à titre de synonymie :

Le sportif *ou* l’athlète doi*ven*t recourir à un entraînement assidu.

Merci.


----------



## Arrius

*Ou *indique un choix et requiert un verbe au singulier quoiqu'il s'agisse ici d'une personne ou deux.


----------



## CCEII

Bonjour,

Désolé de te contrarier, Arrius, mais tout dépend ici du sens.

Il semble bien que tant le sportif que l'athlète peuvent s'entraîner, on accordera donc au pluriel.

Si par contre la phrase était : 

_Jean ou Robert sera élu président de l'association._

L'accord est singulier (un seul président possible).

_Jean ou Robert pourraient devenir membres_.

Plusieurs membres possibles : accord au pluriel.

Voilà, en somme, c'est l'un ou l'autre, selon le sens !


----------



## Calina18

Voici la phrase qui me pose problème : " Ce sont les scientifiques ou le journaliste qui divague quand je lis que... ? "

Comment devrait-on accorder le verbe ? Avec le journaliste (au singulier) ou avec les scientifiques (au pluriel). J'ai accorder avec le sujet le plus proche, mais existe-t-il une règle sur l'accord avec ou ?


----------



## héé

Il faut le pluriel puisque les scientifiques est au pluriel.


----------



## Calina18

Pourquoi ? On pourrait aussi bien dire qu'il faut le singulier puisque journaliste est au singulier, non ?


----------



## héé

Le pluriel l'emporte toujours.

Inversez votre phrase et vous verrez : "Ce sont le journaliste ou les scientifiques qui divague quand je lis que... ? "


----------



## geostan

Je trouve cette phrase bizarre.  *Ce sont le journaliste... ?*


----------



## Nunou

... *+  ou les scientifiques*...


----------



## Nunou

Geostan,
c'est une question de "_sujet, pluriel et..... règles de grammaire_"...

http://www.synapse-fr.com/manuels/ACCO_VERB.htm


----------



## Calina18

Merci pour le lien. En fouillant un peu j'ai trouvé la règle :

[…] - les coordinations "*ou, ni*". Lorsque les antécédents s'ajoutent, l'accord se fait sur les deux. Lorsqu'ils ne s'ajoutent pas, on fait l'accord *avec le dernier.*

Mon intuition était donc bonne, on accorde avec le sujet le plus près du verbe. C'est dit autrement, mais c'est bien le sens; en tout cas c'est ainsi que je le comprends.

Ce sont le jounaliste paraît effectivement bizarre et si on adopte la règle du sujet le plus proche, il faudrait écrire : "C'est le journaliste ou les scientifiques qui divaguent quand ... "   ou "Ce sont les scientifiques ou le journaliste qui divague quand ...  "

Je pense que le problème est résolu, à moins que quelqu'un ne propose autre chose. Merci à tous.


----------



## héé

Selon vous, il faudrait donc écrire et dire : "Les hommes ou la femme va ouvrir aux invités." puisque "la femme" est le plus près du verbe....


----------



## mylaine

NON! VONT...qui sait ce qui se fera?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Ce qui est sûr c'est qu'un auteur ferait tout pour éviter ce casse-tête, car il n'a aucune solution élégante autre que l'adoption d'une structure entuièrement différente...!
_Qui divague quand je lis que [...] ? Les scientifiques, ou le journaliste ?_
_Ce sont les hommes qui vont ouvrir aux invités, ou bien la femme._


----------



## Nunou

Accord du verbe avec plusieurs sujets


> Le verbe qui a plusieurs sujets se met généralement au pluriel (voir pour la priorité des personnes  la règle  générale de l'accord du verbe)_
> - Les parents et les enfants  partent demain._
> Toutefois le *verbe s'accorde  parfois avec le sujet le plus rapproché* lorsque :- les sujets sont synonymes ou  expriment une même idée _Le courage, la volonté de cet  homme impressionne ces proches._
> - les sujets sont *en gradation* : _Un regard, un  geste, une plaisanterie est parfois suffisant._
> […]
> En règle générale, il faut savoir si les sujets s'ajoutent ou ne  s'ajoutent pas. Avec les  coordinations qui habituellement ajoutent un  terme à l'autre (*et,  virgule)* l'accord se fait au pluriel (aux réserves près, ci-dessus). Mais la coordination ne comporte pas toujours cette  idée *d'addition*, en particulier avec :
> - les coordinations "*ou,  ni*". Lorsque les antécédents s'ajoutent, l'accord se fait sur les  deux. Lorsqu'ils ne s'ajoutent pas, on fait l'accord *avec  le dernier.*


Bon courage...


----------



## Calina18

héé said:


> Selon vous, il faudrait donc écrire et dire : "Les hommes ou la femme va ouvrir aux invités." puisque "la femme" est le plus près du verbe....



Bien sûr qu'avec "va " la phrase est boîteuse. 
Je viens de passer une heure à potasser mon Grevisse et je ne suis pas plus avancé. Il n'y a pas de règle universelle ou, les règles sont régulièrement enfreintes; c'est vraiment du cas par cas. L'approche la plus sage est peut-être celle de JeanDeSponde : reformuler la phrase pour carrément contourner la difficulté.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Le site de Synapse ne cite aucun exemple d'un sujet singulier et d'un sujet pluriel réunis la conjonction _ou_ — simplement parce qu'aucun français n'utiliserait cette combinaison autrement que par inattention...


----------



## Calina18

Nunou, merci,
Mais justement c'est là qu'est la difficulté.
Votre citation ne résout rien : dans la phrase que j'ai proposée les sujets ne s'ajoutent pas et un sujet est singulier tandis que l'autre est pluriel. 

Ma construction me semble acceptable, héé trouve qu'elle ne l'est pas et le dernier exemple qu'il propose prouve que la règle que j'ai appliquée n'est pas universelle.


----------



## héé

JeanDeSponde said:


> Le site de Synapse ne cite aucun exemple d'un sujet singulier et d'un sujet pluriel réunis la conjonction _ou_ — simplement parce qu'aucun français n'utiliserait cette combinaison autrement que par inattention...


  Ce n'est quand même pas un cas de figure rare voir impossible. Prenons des exemples plus "naturels" : "Les salariés ou leur délégation syndicale sont attendus".  "Les deux chats du concierge ou son chien ont mangé le bout de viande que j'ai laissé." "Deux copropriétaires ou le syndic sont habilités à signer le PV de l'Assemblée générale".  Franchement, est-ce du français abominable ?


----------



## Frenchrescue

Bonjour,

J'ai l'impression (toute personnelle) que dans le cas de sujets multiples séparés par "ou", le français considère implicitement que le premier terme est le principal et que le second est donné comme alternative, donc que le sujet s'accordera avec le premier terme. On comprend mieux cet effet en remplaçant "ou" par "ou bien alors peut-être" (exagération voulue).
Exemple :
On dit "Les hommes ou la femme vont ouvrir aux invités" car cette phrase est dite comme "les hommes, ou bien alors peut-être la femme, vont ouvrir aux invités".
De même, on dit "La femme ou ses enfants va ouvrir aux invités" car la phrase est dite comme "la femme, ou bien alors peut-être ses enfants, va ouvrir aux invités".
Idem : "Le chien du concierge ou ses deux chats a mangé le bout de viande".

C'est juste mon avis,

Cordialement,
Frenchrescue


----------



## lamy08

[…] Je renvoie le lecteur à ce site qui indique qu'en général l'accord se fait au singulier. Plus rarement, il se fait au pluriel, comme vous l'indiquez.


----------



## Maître Capello

La page de la BDL que vous citez porte uniquement sur l'accord du verbe après _l'un ou l'autre_ en particulier et non du cas général qui lui se trouve ici. Cette autre page est en fait d'accord avec ce que dit Synapse (cité plus haut dans ce fil), ainsi qu'avec Grevisse (cf. ci-après) : l'*accord* du verbe se fait en principe avec *l'ensemble des éléments coordonnés*, donc se met au pluriel ; il peut toutefois se faire avec le dernier (parfois le premier) terme coordonné si le _ou_ est exclusif, c'est-à-dire si un seul des éléments peut faire l'action du verbe. Cela dit, on remarquera que l'usage actuel est très variable dans tous les cas !

Grevisse et Goosse, _Le Bon Usage_, § 449 :


> Nous avons vu au § 441 que l’accord se faisait d’ordinaire avec l’ensemble des donneurs lorsque ceux-ci sont unis par _ou_, mais l’idée même de substitution qui est exprimée par cette conjonction fait que l’accord avec un seul terme est assez fréquent.
> Lorsqu’il s’agit de préciser les raisons (voir a ci-dessous) et les modalités (b) de ce choix, la tradition grammaticale présente des règles relativement simples, mais que l’usage ne confirme guère.
> On peut penser, comme Littré (art. _ou_, Rem. 1), que l’accord  avec l’ensemble des donneurs “est la construction la plus naturelle”  (si l’on ajoute : à la réflexion). […]
> 
> a) La tradition grammaticale considère que le singulier s’impose si le verbe ne peut avoir qu’un seul agent logique : _Pierre ou Paul sera colonel de ce régiment_ (il y a un colonel par régiment) ; — tandis que le pluriel conviendrait si les êtres ou  choses représentés par le sujet pouvaient simultanément faire l’action.  Mais l’usage garde à l’égard de cette règle, surtout à la deuxième  partie, une large indépendance.
> 
> Il faut naturellement tenir compte des cas où intervient un autre facteur : les sujets désignent une réalité unique (§ 447) ; la coordination est différée (§ 444) ; les sujets sont des éléments “neutres” (§ 446) ; un des sujets l’emporte sur les autres (§ 448, notamment a, 3°, _ou plutôt_) ; _l’un ou l’autre, tel ou tel_ (§§ 445, b ; 453, a).
> 
> b) La tradition grammaticale enseigne aussi que, si l’accord se fait avec un seul des termes unis par _ou_, ce terme est le dernier. Mais la réalité de l’usage est beaucoup moins simple.


----------



## parawizard

J'ai trouvé cette discussion vraiment intéressante. À mon avis, je mettrais l'élément pluriel plutôt comme un groupe ou je voudrais clairement déclare que ça sera un des personnes qui va faire l'action.
Le groupe d'homme ou la femme va ouvrir aux invités

Un des hommes ou la femme va ouvrir aux invités

Merci Maître Capello d'avoir cité Le Bon Usage et d'avoir résumé l'accord entre les autres citations.


----------



## schlomorig

Bonjour,

Merci pour cette intéressante discussion, mais j'ai encore une question, voici la phrase qui me pose problèmes:
"Vous gagnerez X% sur tous les achats que vous ou vos clients feront/ferez sur votre site web."

Dans le cas où les sujets sont séparés par "ou" mais correspondent à des personnes différentes, comment doit-on faire l'accord ? Est-ce que la règle de la priorité des sujets s'applique ? 
Je pense que la référence du Grévisse du message de Maitre Capello, plus haut dans la discussion, pourrait faire mention de ce cas, mais n'ayant pas le grévisse je ne sais pas à quoi correspond ce § 448: 

"Il faut naturellement tenir compte des cas où intervient un autre facteur : les sujets désignent une réalité unique (§ 447) ; la coordination est différée (§ 444) ; les sujets sont des éléments “neutres” (§ 446) ;* un des sujets l’emporte sur les autres (§ 448, notamment a, 3°, ou plutôt) *; _l’un ou l’autre, tel ou tel_ (§§ 445, b ; 453, a).

merci


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour,

*1*. Il est difficile de traiter ici de la totalité du cas de l'accord du verbe quand il existe plusieurs donneurs (d'accord donc) unis par _ou_. Le "Grevisse" y consacre des développements qui, mis bout à bout (les  § concernés ne se suivent pas, dans l'ouvrage) sur mon ordinateur couvrent deux pages et demie. 

Maître Capello a donné déjà certains éléments, et tu peux te reporter à la page de la BDL qu'il vise (cf. message n° 34, ci-dessus) et qui traite de l'accord du verbe lorsqu'il y a plusieurs sujets et que ceux-ci sont coordonnés par la conjonction _ou._

*2.* Le a du 3° du § 448 du _Bon usage _(texte dont tu souhaites  connaître la teneur) concerne une des situations où l'un des termes unis par _ou_ prédomine. Cette situation est celle où l'énonciateur annule le premier terme coordonné en faisant précéder le second par une formule comme "plutôt que" (l'accord se fait alors avec  le second terme).

Ce texte est rédigé comme suit :


> : Soit que le locuteur ou le scripteur annulent eux-mêmes le premier terme en introduisant le second par une formule rectificative comme ou plutôt, etc.
> Quoique mon nom ou plutôt le nom de mon frère se* trouve* mêlé dans tout cela (Al. Dumas, Tr. mousq., liv). — L’expression indifférente, obtuse de son visage, ou plutôt son inexpressivité absolue* glaçait* jusqu’à sa source mon bon vouloir ( Gide, Symphonie past., M. L. F., p. 30). — M me Rouget, ou plus exactement le docteur,* hérita* donc de tous les biens […] de M. et Mme Descoings (Balzac, Rabouill., i). — Formule moins courante : L’amour, c’est trop dire, le plaisir […] *aide* au travail des lettres (Proust, Rech., t. III, p. 183).



*3.*  La phrase qui te "pose problème' ("Vous gagnerez X % sur tous les achats que vous ou vos clients feront/ferez sur votre site web.") ne correspond pas à la situation décrite par le § 448, a, 3°, du "Grevisse".

*a)* Elle relève de la règle rappelée et exemplifiée par la BDL en ces termes :


> Enfin, si l’un ou l'autre des sujets est au pluriel, le verbe s’accorde obligatoirement *au pluriel,* et ce, même si seul l’un des deux peut faire l’action.





> Exemples :
> - Ma sœur ou mes parents s’occuperont de mon chien en mon absence.
> - La police ou les pompiers peuvent intervenir dans ce genre d’accident.
> - Toi ou tes amis pourrez passer la semaine au chalet



Ajout :

*b)* Par ailleurs, le  "Grevisse" indique (et montre) que (§ 449 :_ Termes unis par ou_)


> *Quand les donneurs diffèrent quant à la personne* ou quant au genre, on voit quel est le terme qui intervient (ou qui n’intervient pas) dans l’accord ; contrairement à ce que disent beaucoup de grammairiens,* le premier terme détermine plus souvent l’accord que le deuxième. *



On doit donc écrire : _Vous gagnerez X % sur tous les achats que vous ou vos clients *ferez *sur votre site web._

Commentaire initial sur le pluriel : On peut dire que, dans cette phrase, il y a du _et _dans le _ou (_idée d'addition, et non pas d'exclusion).


----------



## Logospreference-1

En s'appuyant sur l'exemple de la BDL_ Toi ou tes amis pourrez passer la semaine au chalet_, on peut aussi bien choisir_ Vous gagnerez X % sur tous les achats que vous ou vos clients ferez sur votre site web._

Je crois que la deuxième personne dans l'un ou l'autre terme, et à plus forte raison dans le premier, a tendance à l'emporter, ou plus précisément que la deuxième personne, avec passage au pluriel, a tendance à englober l'autre terme. Je ne jure pas que ce soit toujours possible, et la proposition avec _feront_ me convenait elle aussi. C'est seulement après avoir vu que la deuxième personne du pluriel pouvait englober les deux termes que ma préférence est allée à la deuxième personne du pluriel.

_15h35, je complète :_ Si nous avions une première personne dans l'un des deux termes, elle l'emporterait, je crois, de la même façon, avec passage au pluriel, sur une troisième personne, et même sur une deuxième personne, dans le deuxième terme. Je découvre ainsi que cette numérotation des personnes (première, deuxième et troisième) n'aurait pas été faite au hasard.


----------



## Roméo31

Tout à fait d'accord    Je vais modifier, ne serait-ce  que pour ne pas jeter le trouble dans l'esprit notamment de nos amis qui apprennent le français.

@ Logos, peux-tu exemplifier ton ajout, STP ?


----------



## Logospreference-1

Cas d'une deuxième personne du singulier, en première position, s’effaçant devant la première personne, ou « se fondant » dans la première personne, avec passage au pluriel :
1a)_ Toi, le spécialiste, ou moi-même, le néophyte, sommes aussi étonnés devant ce nouveau phénomène._
Cela marche toujours à plus forte raison si la deuxième personne est au pluriel.
1b)_ Vous, les spécialistes, ou moi-même, le néophyte, sommes aussi étonnés devant ce nouveau phénomène._

Remplaçons en 1 la deuxième personne par la troisième :
2a)_ Lui, le spécialiste, ou moi-même, le néophyte, sommes aussi étonnés devant ce nouveau phénomène._
2b)_ Eux, les spécialistes, ou moi-même, le néophyte, sommes aussi étonnés devant ce nouveau phénomène._

Cas d'une troisième personne en première position s'effaçant devant la deuxième personne, avec passage au pluriel :
3a) _Lui, le spécialiste, ou toi-même, le néophyte, êtes aussi étonnés devant ce nouveau phénomène._
3b)_ Eux, les spécialistes, ou toi-même, le néophyte, êtes aussi étonnés devant ce nouveau phénomène._

En langue, la première personne, celle qui parle, s'est réservée la première place, et s'est entendue avec la deuxième, celle à qui elle parle, pour faire passer la troisième, l'absente, en dernier. Je plaisante, car c'est logique en réalité, mais cette logique implacable du langage humain m'amuse.


----------



## stupidmachine

Bonjour,

j'ai toujours un doute par rapport à l'accord d'un verbe après un ou exclusif entre deux sujets :
Est-ce toi ou moi qui envoie / envoies ce document ?

Je ne vois pas de raison particulière à favoriser l'une des possibilités, mais j'aurais tendance à accorder avec celui qui est le plus proche du verbe.
Ou est-ce que c'est simplement une formulation à éviter ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## OLN

Bonjour.

Une réponse ici : ou (accord du verbe) - Entrées commençant par O - Clefs du français pratique - TERMIUM Plus® - Bureau de la traduction :


> *[Accord du verbe] avec des sujets de personne différente (moi ou toi qui…)*
> Le verbe s’accorde plus fréquemment avec le premier terme, mais peut aussi s’accorder avec le dernier terme :
> - Est-ce moi ou vous qui *organiserai/organiserez* la formation?
> - J’ignore si c’est elle ou moi qui *a/ai* écrit cette note.​


​


----------



## BenoîtCadet

Bonjour, 

Quelle discussion enrichissante ! Après avoir tout lu, j'ai tout de même un petit peu de doute. Pourriez-vous me dire si les phrases ci-dessous sont bonnes ?

- C'est une lutte de vie ou de mort. Ce sont les ennemis ou moi qui mourrons. (Avec un sujet au pluriel, le verbe se fait au pluriel de la première personne, malgré que les deux sujets s'excluent.) 
- C'est lui ou toi qui gagnera le prix. (Avec deux sujets au singulier et qui s'excluent, le verbe s'accorde avec le premier sujet.)

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Maître Capello

En cas de _ou_ exclusif comme dans vos exemples, je ferais pour ma part plutôt l'accord à la 3e personne, cette personne étant plus « neutre » que les deux premières :

_Ce sont les ennemis ou moi qui mourron*t*.
C'est lui ou toi qui gagner*a* le prix._


----------



## BenoîtCadet

Merci Maître Capello ! C'est vrai que _mourrons _sonne bizarre en quelque sorte. De plus, je me rends compte que l'on n'a pas assez parlé du genre à ce sujet. Alors, peut-on ainsi dire : 

_C'est elle ou moi(masculin) qui sera le premier. _Personne d'autre n'est comparable à nous deux. (L'accord se base sur la troisième personne générale _soi _mais pas sur la troisième personne concrète _elle_. Ai-je raison ?)
Personne d'autre n'est comparable à nous deux. _Toi(féminin) ou moi(masculin) serai le premier_. (Ici il n'y a pas la troisième personne. L'accord se fait avec le dernier sujet.)

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

Le genre ne change pas la conjugaison du verbe. Pour l'accord de l'attribut, s'il est question de deux personnes de genre différent, on optera pour le genre indifférencié, identique au masculin.

Si le locuteur est un homme : _C'est elle ou moi qui sera *le* premi*er*_.
Si c'est une femme : _C'est elle ou moi qui sera *la* premi*ère*_.



BenoîtCadet said:


> _Toi(féminin) ou moi(masculin) serai le premier_.


Je ne pense pas que qui que ce soit conjuguerait le verbe à la première personne dans ce cas :

_Toi ou moi serai le premier_  → _Toi ou moi ser*a* le premier._ 



BenoîtCadet said:


> L'accord se fait avec le dernier sujet.


Non, c'est fortuit. On dirait la même chose si on intervertissait les deux personnes. Il convient en effet dans ce type de cas de faire l'accord au genre indifférencié :

_Toi_ {femme} _ou moi_ {homme} _sera *le* premi*er*._ (genre indifférencié)
_Toi _{homme}_ ou moi _{femme}_ sera *le* premi*er*._ (genre indifférencié)
_Toi_ {homme} _ou moi_ {homme} _sera *le* premi*er*._ (masculin)
_Toi _{femme}_ ou moi _{femme}_ sera *la* premi*ère*._ (féminin)

Cela dit, ces phrases ne sont de toute façon pas très naturelles…


----------



## BenoîtCadet

Merci mille fois Maître Capello ! Enfin, une question épineuse résolue !

J'opterai désormais pour d'autres formulations qui sont plus naturelles et bien-sûr moins embêtantes 😄


----------

